# Giảm cân với yến mạch cho phụ nữ sau sinh



## Vườn Hạt (19/11/21)

Yến mạch là loại ngũ cốc nguyên hạt có chứa nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng có lợi, bao gồm như protein, chất béo, chất xơ,...ngoài ra còn có các khoáng chất thiết yếu và vitamin B6, B3. Sử dụng yến mạch trong các bữa ăn là phương pháp hỗ trợ giảm cân hiệu quả và được nhiều người lựa chọn. Sử dụng *bột yến mạch* sau khi sinh giúp mẹ lấy lại vóc dáng nhanh mà không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.  Vậy sử dụng yến mạch như thế nào để đem lại kết quả giảm cân tốt nhất  và đảm bảo sức khỏe cho phụ nữ sau khi sinh? Cùng tìm hiểu bài viết dưới đây.




*Sử dụng yến mạch có tốt không?*

Trong yến mạch cung cấp thành phần chất xơ, tạo cảm giác no lâu hơn hạn chế sự thèm ăn. Hơn nữa, yến mạch có chứa canxi, sắt và các chất dinh dưỡng khác đặc biệt tốt để mẹ bầu phục hồi sức khỏe.
Protein, chất xơ hòa tan và ít chất béo nên dùng  chứa trong yến mạch đầy đủ năng lượng và có thể dùng thay thế cho tinh bột.
Thành phần nằm trong yến mạch có chứa lượng lớn selenium là chất chống oxy hóa, đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất và giải phòng năng lượng và hạn chế sự tích lũy của chất béo.
Sử dụng yến mạch kết hợp trong các bữa ăn là nguồn thực phẩm có chi phí thấp nhưng đem lại hiệu quả cao.
*Món ăn giảm cân sau sinh hiệu quả từ yến mạch*

*Chế biến món cháo yến mạch đơn giản*
Cháo yến mạch là một trong những món khi kết hợp với yến mạch cực kỳ đơn giản nhưng lại rất hiệu quả để hỗ trợ cho việc giảm cân, đặc biệt là chị em sau khi sinh lấy lại vóc dáng nhanh chóng. Công thức *yến mạch cho bà bầu* chứa thành phần calo thấp hơn nhiều so với tinh bột, nhưng vẫn chứa  đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cần thiết.



*Nguyên liệu: *

150gr yến mạch
400ml nước sôi
*Cách thực hiện:*

Bước 1: Cho nước vào nồi và đun sôi vùng với yến mạch trong khoảng từ 5 đến 7 phút. Bạn để lửa nhỏ và khuấy đều để không bị trào ra ngoài.
Bước 2: Bạn có thể nêm nếm 1 chút gia vị rồi tắt bếp. Nhấc cháo xuống và cho ra bát là có thể thưởng thức.
Bạn có thể kết hợp cùng với salad, trứng luộc và một số gia vị đơn giản để tăng thêm mùi vị.

*Yến mạch và sữa tươi không đường*
Một cách kết hợp đơn giản, thích hợp làm món ăn cho buổi sáng là kết hợp yến mạch cùng với sữa tươi. Sữa có vị béo cùng với mùi thơm của ngũ cốc là món ăn ngon và không cần chế biến cầu kỳ.



*Nguyên liệu: *

2 thìa bột yến mạch
350ml sữa tươi không đường
*Cách chế biến:*

Bước 1: Cho sữa tươi vào bát yến mạch, có thể dùng sữa bình thường hoặc sữa ấm
Bước 2: Để tăng thêm dinh dưỡng cho món ăn có thể cho thêm 1 ít trái cây tươi như: dâu tây, chuối hoặc việt quất,..


*Yến mạch kết hợp với sữa chua *
Để có một vòng eo săn chắc và thon gọn, bạn nên thử qua phương pháp ăn kiêng yến mạch và sữa chua. Đây đều là 2 món thực phẩm hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, làm đốt cháy lượng mỡ thừa tích tụ lâu ngày.

*Nguyên liệu: *

1 bát yến mạch
1 cốc sữa chua
*Cách chế biến:*

Cách 1: Kết hợp ăn cháo yến mạch cùng với 1 ly sữa chua vào mỗi buổi sáng
Cách 2: Đen yến mạch xay nhuyễn cùng với sữa chua và thưởng thức. Nên kết hợp với trái cây xay cùng để thêm mùi vị và không bị chán. Sử dụng cách này bừa đơn giản và còn bổ xung được nhiều vitamin.
*Gợi ý thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả cho phụ nữ sau sinh bằng yến mạch*

Vốn dĩ yến mạch là món ăn rất tốt cho những người đang theo lối sống lành mạnh và phù hợp cho những người cần bổ sung protein trước khi tập gym. Ngoài ra, yến mạch cũng hỗ trợ giảm cân đối với phụ nữ sau sinh, đang điều trị các bệnh về tiểu đường, béo phì,...Thực đơn dưới đây là một gợi ý cho bạn khi kết hợp yến mạch trong các bữa ăn.





Bữa sáng: Trộn yến mạch dẹt và 1 quả chuối và  làm bánh nướng bằng chảo chống dính + 1 hộp sữa hạt.
Bữa trưa: Xay bột yến mạch trộn với bột mì để làm bánh yến mạch + 1 phần salad cá ngừ + 1 quả trứng luộc + 1 cốc nước ép trái cây
Bữa tối: Nấu 50gr súp yến mạch với trứng gà + 1 ly sữa tươi không đường
*Lưu ý khi sử dụng phương pháp giảm cân sau sinh bằng yến mạch*

Nên sử dụng các loại thực phẩm có nguồn gốc từ lúa mạch thay cho các loại thực phẩm khác có nhiều calo, đường và chất béo
Chế biến yến mạch theo nhiều cách khác để khỏi ngán khi ăn
Không chế biến với các loại thực phẩm nhiều dầu mỡ và nêm nếm gia vị quá nhiều  làm giảm hiệu quả giảm cân.
Ăn uống theo giờ giấc khoa học để đem lại hiệu quả cao.
Bạn nên tìm hiểu địa chỉ cung cấp sản phẩm uy tín để lựa chọn yến mạch chất lượng và với giá cả hợp lý, tránh mua phải hàng nhái, sản phẩm kém chất lượng. Tìm hiểu thêm với cửa hàng Vườn Hạt là một trong những địa chỉ phân phối sản phẩm hạt dinh dưỡng đảm bảo về nguồn gốc và cung cấp hỗ trợ ưu đãi tốt cho bạn.

Bài viết hôm nay gửi đến các bạn một số cách hỗ trợ giảm cân cho phụ nữ sau sinh từ yến mạch, hy vọng các bà mẹ sẽ giữ gìn được vóc dáng khỏe đẹp, tận hưởng cuộc sống hạnh phúc bên gia đình và con yêu.


----------

